# Those truely dumb horses



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So Lucas is special, he is the dumbest animal I have met, I have cats and dogs who have more smarts. Heck most humans I meet are more smart, even in a special needs school. 

So there are advantages, he looks to me for every single answer. Well it is water Lucas, the same water you have drunk every day for a year. 
It's a stall Lucas, you need to walk through the door to get to your food, the same way you have and looked at me this way every day for over a year.

It's a saddle Lucas, every time you freak out as I walk funny, then you smell it and you are fine with me putting it on your back. 

At my old barn they had an electric fence, every single time he would run into the fence and get a shock when I arrived. Then he would push too hard to get to me. EVERY single time for over a year. 

He lives in a la la land, I can almost hear him singing it. I seriously think my horse has an IQ of about 40. I have done a lot of ground work with him, so he knows when I tell him it's ok that it really is, but it is a never ending reminder. 

Anyone else have a dumber than a box of nails horse?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't identify with your horse, but love your presentation of your horse's thought process. Very funny stuff!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a lesson horse at my barn that really doesn't seem to be aware of objects around him. Whether it's a jump, a wall, another horse... he decides he's going in this direction and if there is something else there, he's going to run into it. Not fun when you are on his back and he decides he wants to occupy the same space as another horse. Any attempt made to move him away from the other horse just causes him to move more quickly in his intended direction.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I know what you mean, there was a 3 year old gelding at my barn about 2 years ago that we were helping to break in. He thought he was a dog and was so laid back about it all that we got it done in about 2 weeks! But he was a sweetheart and would follow us around like a big puppy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is cute. No, I have never encountered a horse that dumb. You should name him "Lenny". " Can I pet him now, George?, Can I? Can I?"

our cat is really stupid. My husband says he "has the IQ of a rake!" I love that expression. And I love Elvis the cat. But would I trust him with my life? NO way! ANd your horse takes care of you?

Wonders never cease!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if I'd call her dumb, but our arab mare is definitely a dingbat. She's great in most every aspect (good ground manners, good on trail, great with kids, gentle, loving, etc), but she freaks out about the most idiotic things.

Transferring a backpack from one rider to another? SCARIEST THING EVER!!!!
Rider spitting out a wad of gum? SCARIEST THING EVER!!!!
Rider brushing against a leafy tree branch? SCARIEST THING EVER!!!!

Sadly all of those things pale in comparison to her evil arch-nemesis - the dreaded BLANKET! I truly don't grasp how she can be 100% fine while she's wearing it, and still flip out when you put it on and take it off of her. I've even spent time desensitizing her to it and she still tenses up like crazy for putting it on and runs away once you take it off. Poor little girl...

Another funny thing is that putting a halter on her transforms her into a different horse. No halter means you're not getting anywhere near her with that blanket! Halter, and lead rope thrown over a fence (not tied) means 'I'm gonna freak out with my feet in place!' In other words, her head goes sky-high and her eyes bug out, but she stays put. What a kook.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am on the other side of the spectrum. Gracie is too smart for her own good. 

There was a therapy horse at the old barn that was quite dumb though. He had a permanent "derp" expression. He had the personality of a goldfish. He was sweet, but painfully vacant. Great therapy horse though, and a really fun ride. =]


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't truly speak on Froggys mental state but I would say he is 'very relaxed'...*laugh* He handles everything with a 'meh'. 

Our first trail ride ever, I was expecting fireworks. Braced for impact. We top the hill and BAM! Big pile of garbage! Plastic bags EVERYWHERE. I swear, I think I may have peed a little. I was expecting the blow up. He sauntered by like "Uh...it is just some garbage...get over yourself woman!" 

The first time we turned him out with the cows, I was waiting for him to pull a TB move and run through (or over) the fence. Nope, he walked up to that round bale like I walk up to a bar. "Hey guys, I am new here...got some hay to share?" I swear, he walks around like he owns the place.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Nope, he walked up to that round bale like I walk up to a bar.


:clap::rofl:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a mare that would reach up and grab branches.. As soon as she had it in her mouth she would RUN backwards trying to get the scary branch to leave her alone. It wasn't very funny at the times she did it ! One time she came inches from running backwards into a plow, yes I just about peed...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> I am on the other side of the spectrum. Gracie is too smart for her own good.
> 
> There was a therapy horse at the old barn that was quite dumb though. He had a permanent "derp" expression. He had the personality of a goldfish. He was sweet, but painfully vacant. Great therapy horse though, and a really fun ride. =]


That's my problem.. It only takes about twice for Abby to figure out what something and it's intended use. For example, syringes intended to put something her mouth. It took me a half hour tk catch her when she had ulcers because she knew I was going to shove pepto bismolbdown her throat. She knows what a dewormer tube looks like and about has a cow when she sees one. She is also terrified of lunge whips thanks to a guy who owned her for two weeks. She's gotten better, but it used to be if I put her in the roundpen and held a lunge whip at my side, she would huff and get huge eyes and just start running circles. Poor girl.

I'm also glad I read this thread because I got two awesome phrases: "the personality of a goldfish" and "the IQ of rake". :rofl: What's worse is that they botg describe my cat!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I've known a couple of them. There was this one gray gelding that we had for a couple of years. He was sweet as he could be but goodGodalmighty he did some stupid crap. He was a nice enough horse that my Step-mom rode him a few times (until this incident anyway) and even though he had never shown any inclination to want to graze while riding, one day he saw an especially succulent blade of grass or something. We were loping along through a pasture and, with zero warning, he stuck his head down to grab a bite of grass. Naturally, his stupid clumsy self tripped and down he went. I have no idea how she managed it but when he catapulted himself head over rump, my step mom just flew out of the saddle and hit the ground running. Didn't hurt her at all but he ended up with some bumps and scrapes. Only his stupid self would try to eat a blade of grass 3 inches tall at a lope :? :roll:.

ETA: P, I used to have this entire sheet of paper full of "Politically correct way to say someone is stupid".

Aah!! I did a google search and found it.
http://humour.200ok.com.au/pcstupid.htm

My favorite is "His slinky's kinked" :rofl:.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:rofl: That sounds like quite the sight. Especially your stepmom's landing. That's fantastic!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

That made me LOL AlexS, and I never laugh over the Internet!

Can't say I've met a horse as dumb as nails. Just horses that act like they're dumber than a box of nails when they really aren't.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

AlexS... we could do a temporary swap. Haha. If nothing else they would probably make a great pair. Both trotting around chasing butterflies and running into trees. 

I won't say Primo is stupid, as he usually learns really fast. But maybe Autistic or something where he is a genius about certain things (like getting his stall open) and mentally challenged with mostly everything else. 

I have the same blanket issue, horse wears a blanket 24/7 cause he's white. You take his old blanket off and go to put a different one on, that hind end skitters around like it's part of another horse. Disengage the hind end.... oh yea, he's a pro at that, it's his answer to everything. 

He will eat ANYTHING. I've handed him my hoofpick and he chomps down on it. This horse has not met anything technically edible he hasn't liked. I can't let him stand to close to course postings or they will get eaten. 

I am the only person at the barn who must actively steer in the indoor. not to keep my horse going, or to keep him on the rail.... but to keep him from banging his head as he gets stuck in the corner.

I have yet to figure out how he manages to be so handy on a course.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Mud, Lucas does that too, he will chop on a hoof pick if given the chance. 


I don't know why I put this thread in the training section, but as I did maybe I should use that. Do you think that you can train a horse to be smarter? 
I am guessing the answer is no, but it's worth an ask.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard practitioners of TTOuch swear up and down that it helps with 'smarts'.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I have heard practitioners of TTOuch swear up and down that it helps with 'smarts'.



Thank you, I am so on that!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope it works!
I have been doing some on my horses, but not for smartening them up, but for chilling them out.
One is eating his stall and the other is a little spooky.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha! I love this thread! I've picked up some great new phrases for my boy. My gelding is simultaneously the smartest and dumbest horse I have ever met. 

On the smarts side, he learns real fast, can escape from anywhere, likes to let one of the other horses out and close the gate behind him etc etc. 

On the other side: I've had him stand on trotting poles and roll across them. I've also had him decide to walk up a load of concrete steps, BIG ones, for no reason. He used to put his head down to eat on hacks, and EVERY time I would kick him on and he would go to walk without lifting his head up, and kcik himself in the chin. EVERY time. He is also the only horse I know that will stop during a hack to scratch his ear with his hind leg with a rider on. 

But my personal favourite is spooking at his own farts. One time, he was eating from a bucket out in the field and he did a massive fart, the second he let that bad boy rip he ran straight to the other side of the field, completely terrified. The best bit is that he came back really cautiously and was actually afraid of his feed bucket. I'm not sure how he came to the conclusion that his bucket had farted, but there you have it. That's my boy!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

SkyeAngel- OMG... You win! LOL My dinner is all over my keyboard. Anyone know the best way to get rice out of the keys.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

A woman at my barn used to braid her horse's tail in winter. Poor idiot used to go smack himself with it while he was just standing around and scare the crap out of himself. Wish I had it on video.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

SkyeAngel that is the most hilarious thing I ever have read over the internet I believe. I started laughing really loudly and I think my friends think Im on something..... 

Well, Charm is smart and dumb as well. She isn't afraid of much but every time she sees a chair that is folded down she flips out. NOT an open chair a folded chair please tell me the reasoning behind this! 
Another incident is that when we are in the indoor I have to be careful while lunging her because sometimes she will randomly hit the wall or the low banisters. It doesn't seem to faze her until she has completed another lap on the lunge... there may be a problem up there in her head from hitting it to many times I believe....


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I know a gelding who is actually a very good trail horse as long as he's with other horses and not in front. Otherwise, that pile of leaves that has never moved for the last few months? Absolutely terrifying. That tree that fell over last winter? It apparently grew legs, and it's about to pounce. 

He's also afraid of things around the stable to. Blue tarp covering hay that he passes twice a day, every day, for months? Must always sidepass by it while snorting. You just never know when blue tarps can turn murderous. That tractor that has been sitting next to the barn for over a year that he walks past sometimes four times a day, every day, to get to his paddock? Definitely, a killer tractor.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

Very cute analysis! 
I was working with a boarder's gelding last year who was dumber than dumb. He was spoiled rotten and a "momma's boy" (had never properly been weaned from his mother). One day while doing all of the deworming, he managed to steal my lead rope from on the fence. He thought it would be funny to hold it in his mouth and swing it around. Well it was all fun and games until it wacked him a good one in the face! SCARED THE CRAP outta him and he went off running and bucking in the field but didn't realize that LETTING GO of the lead would solve his problem. So I sat there laughing, watch the little idiot running around the field, bobbing his head up and down, wacking himself in the face with the lead rope. The other horses just sat and watched him like "Who's the doofus?.." 
This went on for a good fifteen minutes until he ran up to his mother as if saying " MOMMA HELP ME!!" who just gave him a dirty look. After that he dropped it and walked back to the feeder like nothing happened. 

What a dumbo.. D:

I have countless other stories.. such as the old mare who scares herself by farting, but won't bat a lash as dump trucks, tarps and plastic bags.

It's these types of horses that keep life interesting. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

x Branded Heart x said:


> It's these types of horses that keep life interesting. Gotta love 'em!


Exactly! We all need to lighten up and get a good laugh sometimes with our horses.:lol:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my friends horse got cast in a basically flat pasture. he found the slightest slop and managed to get stuck ! had to get a lunge line on his legs and roll him over.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

My dads giving me dirty looks because I'm laughing so hard!

I haven't had any rock-dumb horses, but I do have a dog! :lol:

Duke gets into something, say, shreds up a napkin. You scold him for shredding the napkin and he _wags his tail extra hard because he's so happy_. 
I swear I could go into a screaming fit and he would just wag his little stump of a tail. 'Perpetually vacant' doesn't even cover it. His pupils are always the size of quarters, and he's terrified of everything.

He's a _Weimaraner_ no less!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My silly boy is afraid of the tail flap on his turnout sheet. Every time the wind ruffles it, he takes off running for his life..... then realizes oh, there's nothing after me, goes back to his hay, wind ruffles it again and off he goes.... My trainer watched him do this over and over for 45mins, my QH just stood there hanging her head wondering why on earth she drew the short straw and got stuck babysitting the dodo brain.

My QH just doesn't think things through. Tried to put her head into a running tree chipper, attempted to squash herself into a dog house, high-lined herself and got stuck trying to step over a fence. The good part is that she is as un-spooky as it gets, she does something really dumb and gets stuck and then just stands there waiting for someone to come rescue her.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse is so blonde.

"Hey, Baby Girl, wanna treat?"

"CARROT?!" *Eats food in hand*

"Ha ha, you totally just ate a handful of electrolytes." 

*Horse spits out half of hand's contents*

*waits a few seconds*

"Hey, wanna treat?"

"CARROT!"


...And the process repeats _infinitely._


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the stories everyone, it is good to not feel so alone with the single brain celled horse. 

Lucas is only spooky on a trail alone, other than that - he just acts WTH to everything. The other day he didn't want to walk through the gate that leads out of the field he has been in full time since Oct. He wasn't spooking, he was just 'I don't think I like that, not sure what it will do, what should I do mom?' 
My honest opinion is that he spends so much of his life not thinking about anything that when he does get a thought, he doesn't know what to do. It's as if it is too confusing to have a thought run through his head. 

But he does remember some things, when he was fraught with abscesses a little while ago, he has since remembered that he doesn't like the farrier much. He will try a tiny rear, like less than an inch until he realizes oh it doesn't hurt now. But he can't remember the pain of an electric fence. 

He is a strange one. I wonder if he fell on his head at some point.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG these are some great stories. Hunter is too smart for himself sometimes, he is a quick learner in training but very crafty. I was sitting on him bareback one day talking to my friends and he wanted to eat the grass and I kept saying no and keeping his head up so he he went down on his knees butt in the air with me still on him and proceeded to eat the grass. I wish I had a picture.

When he was at the trainers he got out of his paddock by laying down and shimmying under the gate. So when he came back home he decided to try it in his paddock and got stuck under the gate. Front half out on the grass back half in the paddock. BO said he was just calmly laying there eating the grass waiting for someone to rescue him. The silly thing was if he would have tried that at the fence he could have gotten out as the gate was way lower than the fence. I am always watching to see what he will do next. Water is his enemy. Took 3 people and 2 hours to get him to cross a tiny little stream.


----------



## WhoaMare (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but my Carmine is about as sharp as a marble. He has run face first into trees with me before. WTH- do you not see that large immobile object headed for your face??? Go around it like the rein and my foot are telling you to do! Nope. Faceplant into the tree. And then he just stands there until I make him back up and go around it. Not smart. He just cannot seem to do two things at one time. If he is moving, he can't turn. If he is looking over the fence in the arena, he can't walk (he has fallen flat on his face before). But I love him and he is not spooky. Just not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha-ha, these posts are hilarious! 

Not sure if I would classify my guy as ‘dumb as a stump’, per-say. I do think, however, that he lives in a bit of a Bizarro world "Us do opposite of all Earthly things!”.

When he is not feeling well, he is affectionate, but when he is grumpy and territorial in his stall, we know he’s healthy. He loves his ulcer meds, but can’t stand the taste of Molasses muffins. He is 17.3hh but prefers the company of ponies, cats and dogs over other horses. He will stand perfectly still in his stall for grooming, braiding and the like, but if you put him on crossties, he won’t stand still for more than a few seconds. New jumps or objects in the arena are perfectly acceptable, but if you move a tack box to a new location, or leave a saddle cover hanging from a hook it’s the end of the world. When another horse poops in the ring while he is working, it’s very scary, but will drag me to the manure pile out back to get a good whiff.


As a final note, just the other day, he appeared lame in the _left_ shoulder. As it turns out, he had an abscess in his _right_ front foot.

Yep, that’s my Bizarro boy.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

WhoaMare said:


> I hate to admit it, but my Carmine is about as sharp as a marble. He has run face first into trees with me before. WTH- do you not see that large immobile object headed for your face??? Go around it like the rein and my foot are telling you to do! Nope. Faceplant into the tree. And then he just stands there until I make him back up and go around it. Not smart. He just cannot seem to do two things at one time. If he is moving, he can't turn. If he is looking over the fence in the arena, he can't walk (he has fallen flat on his face before). But I love him and he is not spooky. Just not the sharpest tool in the shed.



My momo does that, too! He has a verrrrry short attention span so if I'm distracted, forget it. He ran smack into a wheel barrow once, and the funny thing is, it didn't even FAZE him. He stopped and turned to look at me as if to say...'And you let me do that, WHY?' And yet, the cat dish, if it's in the wrong place, scares the living CRAP out of him. Wheel barrow: Harmless. Cat dish: Monster. Rrrrreaaaallly...?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, I'm all in!! _Lightning_ is one of our beginner horses. He's another one of those horses lacking a lot of personality, but is pretty affectionate (despite the large amount of vacancy in his ... "hotel"). 

When rotate our horses to eat each day, we have 2 connected paddocks. Lightning and his best friend, General, were in one pen and 3 others (Darla, Jonah, and Annie) were in the second. I was standing near the divider filling up their water with Annie and Darla luxuriously munching behind me, Lightning in front of me near his bucket. 

Lightning is fairly flatulent. He ripped a big one... That nuclear bomb he just let off scared the crap out of him, General, Darla, and Annie. Jonah was the only one to remain calm and looked at his girls like they were whacky as they bolted to the opposite side of the pen and looked around frantically. Lightning had darted to General's side, and General just jumped. It goes without saying that I was left laughing _very_ well. 


And then there's Sugar. She's a 20-something Missouri Fox Trotter mare who're pretty youthful. Even though she's a sorrel I'd swear she's a palomino (er, blond Lol) at heart. My best friend and I decided to go on a pleasure ride while we had no customers. She was on Sugar and suddenly started laughing. I looked back, and sure enough it was funny. 

Sugar was casually spacing out. Just looking around. My friend would be talking to me when suddenly Sugar starts going off the trail. "Hmmm, that leaf over there looks kinda suspicious, might want to get a little closer to make sure I'm safe." 


And now one of them I've seen. Fancy, our lead horse, goes out on the trail with customers several times a day. When, suddenly, this fallen tree that's been there for _years_ is suddenly a malicious creature! Look out and side-pass and dance, it's horrifying! 

Later in the year when leaves were down and twigs had fallen, you could see from her back when she would spook at twigs on the ground. She would get stiff and all but break her neck to keep an eye on that carnivorous stick!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ha, my horse Frank is kinda retarded in his own way. He's so clumsey it's not even funny...He always has his head turned looking at something and runs into things like trees, fences, ect. When I'm ridding him he doesnt really pay attention as to whats in front of him and if i walk over a pole he ALWAYS trips over it and then he's like holy crap!? what was that?! So I make him drop his head and SEE the pole first! After he got better at going over poles i thought, well lets try a little jump! Hahaha frank was so confused....he jumped with his front half but forgot that he had a rear end too x) the jump was probably a good 10" but i just wanted to see if he would ever be a jumper and NO he's not, which i pretty much knew before I even tried. I can't help but laugh when he does retarded things because he has a weird shapped mouth where it looks like he's always smiling....so yeah thats my retarded horse. The good thing about having an unawre horse is that he rarely spooks at things


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

BEST. POST. EVER!!! I'm laughing out loud at work 



kpptt2001 said:


> When he is not feeling well, he is affectionate, but when he is grumpy and territorial in his stall, we know he’s healthy.


That's sort of like Bonita. When she's in heat, she's blissfully happy and affectionate... all other weeks: "don't touch me."
:roll:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just curious. All these not so bright horses. Are their face whorls at eye level and all spread out?


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

hehe i love this  My horse is as dum as a brick can get.But i adore him !!!

He actually hit a tree!!! what horse slems into a tree!!!!!!! We were on a trail ride and I turned around to take a picture thinking my wonderful horse youd be smart anofe to stay on the trail . Hehe but no he thought it would be fun to go exploring !! im shure it was until there was a tree in his way when i turned around i also smacked into the tree lol couldnt stop laughing and poor Chase was so confused !  as if saying what is that tree doing there i was going that way !!


----------



## Crazy Love (Mar 7, 2011)

corinowalk said:


> I swear, I think I may have peed a little.





SkyeAngel said:


> But my personal favourite is spooking at his own farts. One time, he was eating from a bucket out in the field and he did a massive fart, the second he let that bad boy rip he ran straight to the other side of the field, completely terrified. The best bit is that he came back really cautiously and was actually afraid of his feed bucket. I'm not sure how he came to the conclusion that his bucket had farted, but there you have it. That's my boy!


BAHAHAHAHA!!!! :rofl:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Just curious. All these not so bright horses. Are their face whorls at eye level and all spread out?


no, I would contend that he is most stupid in the thread, and he looks normal.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh Alex, he is so stunning! What a beauty!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, he is stunning.

I honestly don't remember on the one from my post, that has been quite a few years ago.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, I agree, and this is one of the pics that sold him to me. It's not me in the pic but the girl I bought him from (she does not mind me posting pics of her I asked a while ago). His pasterns are a little longer than I would prefer, but I think overall he is ok. He looks better since he has more weight and muscle as this was a year ago when I bought him. 

Doesn't help his smarts much that he is so pretty. :lol:

I can even see his thoughts in this photo, 'huh, look where?' I am sure it was taken quickly due to the tail flick, as he would not understand where to look.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I should have said, that it really means a lot to me that you both said that. Thank you.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

love this thread 

Buzz has a few nut loss I think.
He is pretty much bombproof, I think sometimes to much lol, my friends dad drives trucks (he lives at my friends place) Buzz is always getting in the way, my friends dad has to nudge Buzz with the truck to make him move lol
Other wise he will just stand there, doesn't matter how big and scary the truck is he will not move.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

RedTree said:


> love this thread
> 
> Buzz has a few nut loss I think.
> He is pretty much bombproof, I think sometimes to much lol, my friends dad drives trucks (he lives at my friends place) Buzz is always getting in the way, my friends dad has to nudge Buzz with the truck to make him move lol
> Other wise he will just stand there, doesn't matter how big and scary the truck is he will not move.



This is my Lucas, a lot of people have spoken about spooky horses, but that it is not it. He is too stupid to know what to spook at or when he should move.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

*hmmmm....*

Alex - He is beautiful!!



MyBoyPuck said:


> Just curious. All these not so bright horses. Are their face whorls at eye level and all spread out?



Actually, Solo does have a whorl at eye level. I don't know if you would consider it spread out. I'll find a picture....


Here's the two short planks in question:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

AlexS said:


> no, I would contend that he is most stupid in the thread, and he looks normal.



Alex, is is just stunning!!! I had no idea he was so beautiful. I always have to wonder if he thinks that's a different horse in your avatar photo.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Alex, is is just stunning!!! I had no idea he was so beautiful. I always have to wonder if he thinks that's a different horse in your avatar photo.



Thank you, and I wondered that too as he was licking the mirror and snorting at it. But when I walked up to him he turned around to look at me - so I am not sure if he saw me from his eye or through the mirror.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I am fairly certain Primo would spend a few hours making friends with his reflection. He thinks everyone is his friend, even when they are trying to remove his nostril. 

As to the whirl question.... what does it mean when they have one above and one below eye level?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a horse that has earned his show name "Mr. Invincible" Cause I'm pretty sure he thinks he is. Fences, trees and cliffs are things that move out of his way. 

Oh, my strides off before a Jump? Just plow through it. I swear I would almost rather have a horse that was refused.

He is the type of horse that I have to control everything about him. Where he puts his feet, how he holds his weight....ect. Cause on his own he can't do it. I swear he trips over flat ground by getting hyper and not picking up his feet enough. Other horses/people/fences/trees/trucks/ have all been run into. 

Hes also one of those horses that can't understand relax. He's 20 years old and I can't come back from a 10 minute trail ride without him dripping sweat and doing everything other than walking. Horses are supposed to conserve energy....well this one dosen't. He would run full out until he tripped and fell from exhaustion. and he leans so hard while turning that I can count how many times his feet have gone out from underneath him.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ laughs I met a horse like that at the barn where I taught. He would not be fly sprayed, would just flip out about it. No one there spent enough time to get him over it - so he came up with his own method. He would stomp on the longer grass, literally stomp his feet every step to get rid of the those bugs that hover at the top of the grass level and fly up when disturbed. He is not dumb though, he is quite smart.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Flash is definitely a bit of a numbskull. He tends to forget to pay attention to his surroundings and consistently walks into or nearly walks into things. 

When I am lunging him he often forgets that the fence is there and will attempt to keep going in a straight line until the last second when - DERP! There is a fence there! He scares the bejeezus out of himself and looks at me like "DOH!" I actually have a set of photos of him doing this yesterday with me on his back - I should upload them here so you can see the dumb facial expressions. 

Last week he walked head first straight into a saddle rack in the aisle that had been left in the upright position. He has a nice big missing hair patch on his forehead from that one.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha, I think I below in the this thread just as much as Buzz 
Went out to the horses yesterday, usually greeting, then started walking up to the back, not looking where I was going, my friends dad had put up a temperory windmill been there for a while.
Was walking then BANG I walked right into it lol


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I trained a little pony that was pretty stupid. He was more willing and he never put up a big fight. He just didn't really care. He couldn't ever be a really good dressage pony(he's too small anyways) but he turned out to be an absolutely fantastic kid's pony. Smart ponies are the evil ponies.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Carleen said:


> I actually have a set of photos of him doing this yesterday with me on his back - I should upload them here so you can see the dumb facial expressions.


Please do!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lucas is too beautiful. He isn't blonde, right? (now that's a low, lame joke. Sorry)

Anyway, there is a thread out there where somebody is looking for pictures of horses with whorls below their eyes. Maybe some of you should look for that.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My horse is very smart, however, he is terrified of the barn cat. It's like a mouse and an elephant.
The cat torments him because of this.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

My horse definitely has his moments, especially at feeding time. Snickers (the overly smart one) says to Toby (the overly dumb one) 
Snickers: "Hey look, Toby! A leaf just blew by the shed!" 
*Toby turns away from his feed to look at the imaginary leaf* 
Toby: "Where?!"
*Snickers gobbling down Toby's feed*
Toby: "Hey, there was no leaf out there! I'm going to get you for that one! Get out of my feed!"
Snickers: "Oh wait, Toby! There's a bird looking at you now!"
*Toby turns away from his feed to look at the imaginary bird*
Toby: "Where?!"
And the process continues...

And because of this I have to stand there with them to make sure pony boy doesn't pull a fast one. I swear Snickers is too smart for his own good. He's recently decided that he doesn't want to eat his vitamin supplement unless I hand feed it to him. Spoiled brat! Good thing he's so greedy about grain so I can mix it right in with some. 

Toby also gets scared of old boots out on the trail, brushes, lead ropes, giant rocks, and the knots I make to tie him up with; but, he is not scared of a chainsaw starting up right next to him, ambulances flying down the road with their sirens blaring, and wild turkeys popping in front of him on the trails. :roll: Silly horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Appaloosa Mare.. wonderful soft trot.. and I did train her to jump and the ONLY thing she was great at was Field Hunter. You would think Field Hunter would have a lick of sense.. and maybe she did but ONLY when we were in the hunt. 

This horse could not learn her leads or a simple change of lead. Well, she could but she could not generalize it to a different location. So.. ride her to Arena 1 and train and train.. Lovely and a simple change on a figure 8.. just lovely (and she was rump high) transisitons, halts.. everything. Take her to an different Arena and it was "Lead? What is a Lead? What is a left turn? BACK UP??? Transistion??? Huh?????"

One time riding her out on the trail (and there were lots of different kinds of one times with her) she snatched and grabbed a full grown stalk of corn.. which pulled up by the roots and began to chase her. The harder she ran the more it chased her.. and did she let go of it? Nooooo..... But she DID run into a huge mess of Bittersweet vine where I became dislodged and was left hanging in the air... while she ran out from under me. By the time I had gotten loose of the vines, she was halfway to heck.. but the corn stalk broke off and then she came back looking for me.. with a "Huh??? when did YOU get off?" look. 

To contrast this.. On a hunt once after being blown gone away, we were all galloping up to a rail over wall jump (about 4 feet high) and the horse in front of us.. a 16hh Thoroughbred.. refused the fence (rider was a confirmed drunk and was going to fall off) and turned sideways. We had no room to stop and to avoid the wreck, she jumped over the butt of that horse AND the rail over fence and landed with a toss of her head as if to say, "You have seen the rest, HERE is the BEST!" She was barely 15hh and I rode her in a loose ring snaffle.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Alex S:

Alex is a find looking horse! I would LOVE to try to train him in Dressage.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha so T-Bird had a dumb moment today and I immediately thought of this thread. 

He was being extremely lazy with his hind end so I was like okay let's get a few ground poles going and make him pick up his feet. We set up some that were like 6inches high (higher than normal ground poles but hey it's all I got right now) So i set them up and walked him up to the first one...I swear I wish I had a camera for this he thought it was a jump apparently and didn't know what to do so from a stand still he rears then launches himself over the 6in pole so my feet some out of the stirrups and hit his sides so he bucks and almost leaves me in the dust. So I take him back to it to let him know he can't get away with it. I trotted him this time and again he reared back and launched himself over it but didn't take off and stopped dead so I now have a nice black and blue bruise on my belly(thank you saddle horn )(Oh and by the way when I say rear it means lifted himself up really high like he was trying to jump something then launching himself forward with his back legs like he would if her were jumping which is essentially what he was doing) 

After all that I take him back to the poles again at a trot and I brace myself for the jump but he just P.E.R.F.E.C.T.L.Y trots over them like it was no one's business. 

horses are so funny sometimes =D


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a fox trotter when I was a kid that was overly smart. She started doing this thing where she would come up "lame". When I would get her out of the pasture and lead her to saddle her up, she would start limping VERY dramatically. I mean just about fall down she was faking so hard. I thought there really was something wrong with her at first, and then I realized she was just trying to fake me out! So she would do this all the time. I would be leading this terribly lame horse across the field, and then as soon as I tacked her up and started riding, she was totally fine...crazy crazy girl!


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I have 3 blondes in the barn (palominos) and the one I ride has decided this year to be totally herd bound and barn sour. She is going to be 13 yo. She pulled this last week and I turned her head around to make sure I was on the right horse. We are now doing what I call "I don't think so" training. She was fine yesterday!!! Go figure.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

caleybooth said:


> I had a fox trotter when I was a kid that was overly smart. She started doing this thing where she would come up "lame". When I would get her out of the pasture and lead her to saddle her up, she would start limping VERY dramatically. I mean just about fall down she was faking so hard. I thought there really was something wrong with her at first, and then I realized she was just trying to fake me out! So she would do this all the time. I would be leading this terribly lame horse across the field, and then as soon as I tacked her up and started riding, she was totally fine...crazy crazy girl!


Hahaha Thats a pretty smart horse lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Corkie had a special moment the other day while i was jumping him.
corkie isnt a spookey horse, hes never spooked at ANYTHING while ive known him, he'll quite happily walk past tractors, huge lorrys, motor bikes, hes not bothered by anything. but while i was jumping him, a bit of mud came out of his hoof and rolled in front of him...scariest thing hes ever seen, he went from canter to stand and leapt sideways.... -_- dopey pony lol

my cousins horse Flash is pretty special too.. when hes done eating, he'll pick his bucket up and hold it in his mouth...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, my gelding, Moe, will pretty much eat anything. I've given him popcicles, snowballs, crab apples and pears. Along with like a million other things. During lessons he likes to lick the dirt up off of the ground, chew on the wall, and chew on anyone who is close enough to him. When picking his hooves he will put his nose on your butt and wiggle his lip back and forth. He's taken quite a few people by suprise with his butt sniffing ninja skills. For his age Moe has always been fairly bombproof. He's seen tractors, skidsteers, busses, cows, sheep, goats, trucks, cars, motorcycles and most of the other big scary things that tend to lurk around horses.

The only times he happens to get scared is when I'm trying to work with him. Otherwise you could practically have a firework show and he'd stand there and steal somebody's popcorn. I plan on using his "special" abilities to train him to fetch. I'm fairly sure he'd take right to it. I think he's confused on whether he is a dog, an arabian or some sort of cow horse. One day when a couple of heifers ran through his fence he chased them right back out. Of course then they proceeded down the driveway and we had to run after them. Not exactally the most usefull cow horse in the world.

Then my horse Sadie would always right after being fed grain would toss the bucket right into the poop. I did not think she was clever enough to do something like that so I was irritated with Moe thinking he did it. (I usually just gave them their grain and left the buckets there and when I come back they were usually there.) After a while I stayed out there by them and Sadie, once she was done eating bobbed her head up and down in her mare hissy fit that she always does and just chucked that sucker as far as she could!

And Sadie just cannot understand what "backing up" is. I was working with her today and she just didn't get it. I would start backing up and put pressure on her halter and she would turn her head towards me, proceeding to run me over, and move her but away. She pivots instead of backs up. This is a 13 year old mare that has been ridden on a buttload of trails by many humans, who can toss a bucket across a paddock at record speed and your telling me she doesn't understand the concept of backwards locomotion?

Some horses just amuse me with how intellegent they can be, but then you see them on other days and they just completely fail at life.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thankfully I didn't own him but I did have to work with him. Dumber than a bag of rocks. Used to joke around that he had a total of 3 brain cells, one each to tell him to eat, sleep and poop. Literally. If you did ANYTHING out of the ordinary he completely did not understand. He only lunged to the right, never no matter what did could get him to go to the left (no physical issues). If he didn't have a tail in front of him to follow he was completely lost and would stand their with his lip hanging down with a look on his face as if to say "what do I do now George". If he had anything but a kid western saddle on he refused to walk. One time I can even remember I had to tie him up at a different post than his normal one for a moment while I mounted up another rider onto another horse and he refused to go up to the post because it wasn't his normal area. If you asked him to do anything else than walk when riding he was completely lost. And supposedly this used to be a show horse.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Bubrina said:


> Sadly all of those things pale in comparison to her evil arch-nemesis - the dreaded BLANKET! I truly don't grasp how she can be 100% fine while she's wearing it, and still flip out when you put it on and take it off of her. I've even spent time desensitizing her to it and she still tenses up like crazy for putting it on and runs away once you take it off. Poor little girl...
> 
> Another funny thing is that putting a halter on her transforms her into a different horse. No halter means you're not getting anywhere near her with that blanket! Halter, and lead rope thrown over a fence (not tied) means 'I'm gonna freak out with my feet in place!' In other words, her head goes sky-high and her eyes bug out, but she stays put. What a kook.


_I had a gelding EXACTLY the same! He was such a oddball, always rugged yet would still react to being rugged up, or unrugged almost every time!! And it was the same deal with the halter... crazy stuff.

He was also the type if something so much as shifted 5cm in his paddock, it'd take him a whole day to accept and figure out WHY WHY WHY it was moved. Like a water tub. Or his saltrock stand. Etc.

We used to call him a surfer dude. He looked so out of it half the time... lol. 

And yet was an amazing horse to ride, the biggest gentleman and nothing would deter him from his work ethic! 

Our "children" can be so weird sometimes!! :lol:_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've actually also seen a horse that would fake sick. Whenever its owner was around with a halter and lead it would lay down flat and act sickly. The very moment the owner was out of sight it would stand up and go eat and drink. They put a video camera up and caught the horse in the act, it was quite comical.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I've actually also seen a horse that would fake sick. Whenever its owner was around with a halter and lead it would lay down flat and act sickly. The very moment the owner was out of sight it would stand up and go eat and drink. They put a video camera up and caught the horse in the act, it was quite comical.


i swear thats Lily, every time someone comes to view her to buy her!
i dont think shes dumb, in fact i think shes pretty smart with what shes been doing lol
last week, someone came to view her, before they turned up she was walking completely fine round in the field, when they got here and lead her up from the field she acted lame. when she was stood still she would hold that foot up like "ooooh my foot hurts so much, im dyingggggg" me and her owner felt her foot and all up her leg, no heat or swelling of any sort....when they left, she was completely fine again. LILY! :evil:
and today, someone came to look at her, i had ridden her yesterday without any sort of problem, but today she was playing the "my saddle doesnt fit" game. started bucking and throwing her head around, the lady went home and said she would come view her again in a few weeks time when she was behaving. her owner suggested trying another saddle, since she had lost a little weight & changed shape a little. tried another saddle, checked it over all seemed to fit ok, i got on her, trotted her up and down the road...no problem at all... then another lady came to view her about an hour later and of course lily started playing up again. doing silly little rears, swishing her tail, wouldnt stand next to the mounting block, kept headbutting me while i was holding her to let the lady pick up her feet etc. she actually reared when the womans husband picked up her front foot....they left, i took lily back into the barn...she went pack to her usual calm, soppy self... i swear this horse doesnt want to be sold lol


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

hehe! My horse thinks he's a cow!


----------

